

Hilarious Geeky song - Finite Simple Group of Order Two - Keios
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTby_e4-Rhg
Hilarious.
======
german
hahaha, nice one. I can recommend you another hilarious song video, tell me if
you liked it. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdxkVQy7QLM>

~~~
Keios
Hey this one is fun too :)

